
Show HN: Gist List – open source alternative for the closing GistBox - ksdev
https://gistlist.ksdev.pl
======
ummahusla
I hope you understand that GistBox just rebranded as Cacher
[https://www.cacher.io/](https://www.cacher.io/). Clickbait title.

~~~
ksdev
From what I understand it's not a simple rebrand. Cacher doesn't work with
GitHub gists like GistBox worked (now it's their own backend), and it's a paid
application.

